# Does exercise affect TSH?



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm a thyroid cancer patient, impatiently attempting to achieve TSH suppression.

On 175mcg thyroxine, my results were:

TSH 0.25 (0.3 - 5)

FT4 27 (11-24)

FT3 4.4 (3.9-6.8)

So up to 200mcg I go, and these were the results:

TSH 0.02(0.3 - 5) (hooray!)

FT4 33.9 (11-24) (ah!)

FT3 5 (3.9-6.8)

Rapid heat beat and anxiety, so down again to 175mcg. I've just had the results (which I expected to be much the same as before)

TSH 0.77 (0.3 - 5)

FT4 22.8 (11-24)

FT3 3.6 (3.9-6.8) (that explains a lot!)

The only difference is that I have started to try and include a bit more exercise in my life - the only things I can seem to manage are walking and gentle swimming, everything else leaves me wiped for days. Would this account for the higher TSH? I'm not exactly doing a lot - 3x 3mile walks, 1 x 30 min swim pw at best.

I'm going to ask for the addition of some T3 to try and suppress my TSH and increase the FT3 from the basement. That might help with the fatigue and cold feet as well.

Any suggestions welcomed, as I'm frankly getting fed up with this. It's been going on for 18 months and I just don't seem to be getting anywhere. Is adding T3 the only way to go?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't fathom why in the world you would have had to bump up to 200. Those numbers certainly don't support such a move and your TSH was perfect. Unless you are really high risk, you should be aiming for 0.1-0.5 per ATA's post-cancer guidelines.

And, yes, I think you need some T3 too!

But, getting to your question, yes TSH can be impacted by exercise and activity. In the summers, my TSH creeps up...but in the winters, it drops back down again.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I agree with joplin, you didn't need more T4 you needed T3! Your FT4 was already too high when your doc bumped up your dose and it's no wonder you didn't feel good. Now that your FT3 is so low, it's no wonder any exercise wipes you out. Is your doc open to prescribing T3? Like many of us without a thyroid, it looks like you aren't a good converter and could use a T3 boost.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you, both of you.

Yes, I think the oncologist will let me at least try adding some T3 to the mix, although he did imply that any improvement in fatigue was entirely in the mind (I don't care, I'm fed up of feeling worn out the whole time!)

Am I right in thinking that adding T3 will not increase my T4? That sounds like "win-win" to me. Will it bring the TSH down too?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Correct, it should not increase your T4...and you should see a decrease in your TSH, but again, don't aim for something overly low. Hard core suppression is pretty hardon your body


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm learning that the hard way! 0.2 or 0.3 would be fine by me. I need to be able to live with it, long term.

I was surprised my results on 175mcg were so different from last time I was on that dose - especially the T3, which seems to be going down and down.

Just waiting for the thyroglobulin results now...


----------

